# Acid reflux after sleeping



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Sometimes I have to wake up very early and oftentimes don't get enough sleep. I'll sometimes take a short nap in the afternoon right after eating lunch.

I've noticed that 90% of the time I wake up with a burning sensation in my chest and slight/moderate queasiness/nausea. It eventually goes away but it takes at least a couple of hours for that to happen. 

It's quite torturous to go through this every time I take a nap, especially since I'm emetophobic. 

I'm not really sure what to do besides just stop sleeping in the afternoon. I don't like antacids since they leave a bad taste in my mouth and don't really help me that much.


----------



## shyyguyy (Dec 23, 2010)

Take a nap a few hours after eating instead of right after. Instead of antacids, take something like Pepcid or Priloseac.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Go to the doc. I used to get acid reflux after every meal and it's used to be pretty bad when I went to sleep. And it used to get real bad after drinking alcohol. I went on nexium for around 2 months and it cleared it all up and I'm off the meds now. I think ginger tea is good for acid reflux. Just boil some water and grate some ginger and soak for a few minutes and drink.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, fresh ginger root was what saved me from vomiting yesterday.

I just started chewing pieces of it and slowly swallowing the juices.

I was feeling fresh as a cucumber 30 minutes later. Ginger root is a miracle herb for an upset stomach.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Nexium has been very helpful for me. As is getting regular exercise (if you don't already).


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

i am trying to get rid of an ulcer which used to give me chronic acid reflux. what i found the last few months is that the acid is vastly decreased if i chew gum regularly... kinda random but it helps. i came across this solution online few times when searching for acid reflux remedies. eating more blandly and cutting back on alcohol and caffeine has also helped, but i guess that would be obvious.


----------

